

Emotionally intelligent dashboard signage? - mikecane
http://www.danpink.com/archives/2010/02/emotionally-intelligent-dashboard-signage

======
mseebach
Over-focusing on one metric in a way that overplays its significance runs the
risk of a worse result overall. Driving safely is a function of many
parameters, only one of which is driving a safe speed.

In many places it's now specifically illegal to speak on cellphone while
driving. But eating a cheeseburger isn't. I'm afraid that the single-factor
approach to road safety ends up giving people a mental check-list to pay
attention to, rather than paying attention to potential dangerous situations.

